# segmented blanks



## aggromere (Apr 1, 2009)

I just love making pens.  Right now im limited to what i can do.  Essentially I can just turn a pen from a blank and put as fine a finish on it as possible.  I can do some inlays as long as I can turn the groove on the lathe and put some inlace or crushed stone it it, but that's it.

When I bought my tools I got a cheap ryobi band saw and I just can't make perfect cuts to save my life, so no segmented blanks, unless it is just one ring set at an angle where straight doesn't matter.

Is there anyone you know of that makes some really nice segmented blanks for sale?  It would help me elevate the quality of pens I make.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

how nice do you want to go?????

check out the guest artists at www.exoticblanks.com


----------



## Freethinker (Apr 1, 2009)

aggromere said:


> I just love making pens.  Right now im limited to what i can do.  Essentially I can just turn a pen from a blank and put as fine a finish on it as possible.  I can do some inlays as long as I can turn the groove on the lathe and put some inlace or crushed stone it it, but that's it.
> 
> When I bought my tools I got a cheap ryobi band saw and I just can't make perfect cuts to save my life, so no segmented blanks, unless it is just one ring set at an angle where straight doesn't matter.
> 
> Is there anyone you know of that makes some really nice segmented blanks for sale?  It would help me elevate the quality of pens I make.



With a brand new blade, well set and aligned, and with the aid of a homemade sled, I don't see why you couldn't successfully do a basic Celtic Knot pen with a Ryobi saw. Read a few of the tutorials here, and you'll see that some turners get by on some pretty basic equipment. 

Jigs and sleds work wonders......and the trick of not cutting all the way through the blank is a terrific aid in keeping things in alignment.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Apr 1, 2009)

You can also cut a 45 or 30 degree angle on a band saw (or even a scroll saw) with the help of a simple jig.  If needed, you can get an angled cut flush on a disc sander.  Simple segments don't require great accuracy.

If you want to do more elaborate segments, you will need to get a table saw with a decent sled.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 1, 2009)

Two things:

What kind of segmented blanks would you be interested in purchasing?  I am working with someone as a new vendor for some that will probably end up on exotic blanks.  However, I'd love to hear feedback as to what  people would be interested in.

What is your problem with your bandsaw?  I have what I am betting is the exact same saw and I've done celtic knots with it, no problem...   I bet its possible.. Just hopefully you aren't  using the stock blade.


----------



## rando81 (Apr 1, 2009)

woodcraft is selling some segmented blanks now ,I don't know how they will look turned
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=21148


----------



## seawolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Trere is a tutorial about stacking two blanks and cutting them togather then swaping the pieces from blank to blankthen gluiing up. I can't remember what it was called. Thin metal or thin plastics can be sandwiched into the cut for more effect. 
Mark


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 2, 2009)

seawolf said:


> Trere is a tutorial about stacking two blanks and cutting them togather then swaping the pieces from blank to blankthen gluiing up. I can't remember what it was called. Thin metal or thin plastics can be sandwiched into the cut for more effect.
> Mark



http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/SwirlingSegments.pdf

This is pretty simple to do, they look nice and sell well.


----------



## wizical (Apr 2, 2009)

to get a nice clean cut to create a segmented pen blanks, You need a table saw.  I have tried cutting straight on a band saw, it doesnt work.  U need the blade to not move and bandsaws dont have that tendancy. 

A tablesaw will get you clean cuts everytime.  but that is just me though

PM if you have any questions on making them


----------



## LEAP (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep an eye on the buisness classified forum for Elmostro he does some amazing laminations and other work that anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 3, 2009)

Honestly a hand saw and miter box can be used for Celtic knots. It'll give you the precision you need and a work out....A wood box will work but an Old metal adjustable one would be great..


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr Vic said:


> Honestly a hand saw and miter box can be used for Celtic knots. It'll give you the precision you need and a work out....A wood box will work but an Old metal adjustable one would be great..



I use a chop saw for squaring and diagonal cuts. 

Just my .02 cents.


----------

